# Looking for bait shop - Gloucester



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone know of a bait shop in Gloucester county or nearby that sells mud minnows?


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

keezy,

There are two major Bait and Tackle shops in Glouester that I go to. 

1.) Once you get off the Colemen Bridge. on your left about 4 lights down is a Fishing Tackle House, with a Shark on the roof.
Can't miss it.

2.) ANS Feed Store on your left about 1/2 mile down further.
Not sure which one sells Mud/Bull minnows. I guess you can try both.

But if you have a minnow pot, and some crabs you can catch all the Bull minnows you need. On York Side in a little creek right under the Colemen Br. about 400 feet way.

I can usually get a few dozen right there and also get my Grass Shrimp there with a minnow net. 
Their Great bait for Croakers and Spot.

I hope that helps,

Danielkmai


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Both shops sell Mud Minnows Or Gudgens as they are called in Va Beach.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Awesome thanks guys. Gonna take the wife out fishing Saturday, let you know how I do.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Danielkmai said:


> *But if you have a minnow pot, and some crabs you can catch all the Bull minnows you need. *



Got to back ya up on that, best investment you can make


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

I don't believe the Bait store is open anymore or just not yet. They have a sign on the door that says weekends, but I don't see it open. They have a problem hiring "quality help". The In and Out convience store has them most of the time. They are closer to the Coleman than A & S Feed Store.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

There used to be a bait store in a shopping center on the left when coming from the bridge. If that's the one you're talking about, I didn't see it today.
I got minnows at A&S, $2 a dozen and they were a good size. Didn't help me much though, couldn't catch any flounder. 
Croakers are everywhere in the York right now, kept 4 large ones and threw back about 25 small ones. Most on squid, double bottom rig.


----------

